
Gigabyte ThunderXStation is the first ARMv8 workstation PC - pepsi
https://liliputing.com/2018/03/gigabyte-thunderxstation-is-the-first-armv8-workstation-pc.html
======
ocdtrekkie
Interesting. Regarding "competitive" pricing, I've always found that "call for
quote" is synonymous with "unaffordable".

I wish this blogger would've called for a quote, it seems like a minimal
amount of "journalism" to bring a real addition to the article beyond
regurgitating a press release.

